# Celestion V30/G12T-75 mix n match help



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here I go again, trying to find yet a better setup with what I already have.

- Blackstar HTV 212 cabinet with 2 Celestion 70/80's (stock).

I have a pretty good sound out of this now. Fairly happy.....BUT, I think I can make it a hella less muddy.

I have a Celestion V30 in my Peavey and a Celestion G12T-75 that has been shelved for a few years, from a broken down ART (90's version).

I have a pretty good idea of what using these 2 speakers will sound like from what I checked out in forums and you tube, but I want to know any of your opinions. I "think" they are a good mix from what I've heard, but that was on youtube. But at least through Flat monitors that are setup with my computer.

I'm going to try it out nonetheless, but I'd like to see what others have found mixing a couple of different speakers. I've never done it myself.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I say give it a whirl! I've mixed a couple of sets.

In my 2x12 cab that usually use at home, I installed a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
Supposedly, a Greenback variant and V30 equivilants. I like what I'm hearing with this setup.

In my band rig, I have a Weber Blue Dog in the combo and a Silver Bell in an extension cab.
That woke that rig up and I'm pretty happy with the results.

My "theory" is that a mix of speakers would cover a broader range.
One for mids and upper register and the other for more thump.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My old steamco 2x12 that I never should have got rid of, had a V30 and a G12H30. That is apparently a classic combo, and it was a reallllly good sounding cab.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I say give it a whirl! I've mixed a couple of sets.
> 
> In my 2x12 cab that usually use at home, I installed a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
> Supposedly, a Greenback variant and V30 equivilants. I like what I'm hearing with this setup.
> ...


That's part of the reason I decided to do this. The V30 is more Mid range sounding and the G12T-75 is more of a scooped sound. Some folks with a Fender or single coils aren't too happy with the mix, but I think it will work well with the LP's darker tone. It's worth checking because speakers are easy to swap as long as the impedance and power rating are correct.

Edit: Frig. The V30 is 16 Ohms and the T-75 is 8 Ohm's. 

Anyone have any ideas.....besides purchasing a new speaker or doing a trade? I suppose I could mix the V30 and a 70/80 to see what it sounds like.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

After refreshing my memory thanks to google, it sounds like it could be possible to mix them. The amp is currently running 2 16Ohm speakers for 8 Ohms output. So would a 16 and 8 Ohm speakers combo be a total of 6 Ohms? If so, can you run a 6 ohm load in an 8 Ohm output. Are there reprocussions to be aware of, like a jolt of electricity blowing up your equipment or having the tone sucked into a vortex of blackness?

The outs in the amp are 1 8 ohm or 2 16 ohm and 1 16 ohm. Power rating is 160 Watts for this particular cabinet. To further confuse my sensibilities, the cabinet has 2 inputs. 1 - 8 ohm mono 160W rms and 16 ohm (right) stereo 80W rms.

Should I post this in the technical section?


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Gut feeling is not to do this. For starters the amp's power distribution between the two speakers would be a third to the V30, 2 thirds to the G12T75. Which puts your G12 up about 3db's compared to the V30, which incidentally kind of matches their sensitivities better... but the biggest problem would be that I dunno if your amp is designed to handle that much impedance mismatch. Some manufacturer's make their amps safe for certain mismatch in, some don't. At the very least I'd contact your amp company and explain to them your exact gear and what you're wanting to do with it.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

It'll be 5.33ohms in parallel, just so you know.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I think I'm going to forget about the idea. I don't want any possible voltage issues or safety issues. I'm still going to stick the V30 in with one of the pre-existing 70/80's though. There's just a bit too much bottom end for my liking. Thanks for the extra info garrett, much appreciated.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

No problem, sir. Speakers are my favorite thing, hope you enjoy the swap!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You really won't hurt anything trying it. As Garrett said, one speaker may be a bit louder than the other (efficiency aside, the 8 ohm speaker should be noticeable louder). But as far as hurting your amp or the speakers, that is unlikely. 

Unless you are winding the crap out of an amp into an impedance mismatch, you won't hurt the amp. A big amp (50 - 100 watts) would be so loud by the time you got to the point of hurting it because of a mismatch, you would already be pretty uncomfortable being near it. You just need to be aware of it with a smaller amp - don't run it flat out for extended periods without monitoring it's temperature and/or smell. You could run that mismatch at either 4 or 8 ohms - each may sound slightly different as well. I ran my 15 watt NightTrain 16 ohm out into a miswired 412 cab that was actually 4 ohms for about an hour (loud at a band practice). When we stopped, I noticed I could fry an egg on the metal cover, but there was no long term damage to amp (tranformers or PCB, at least - the tubes took a shit-kicking). I would NOT recommend doing this, but there is a fair bit of safety factor in tube amps. The Timex of electronics.

As far as hurting the speakers, if you are running a 50 watt amp hard (unlikely unless you're in a big room), the G12 would be seeing around 40 watts and the v30 around 20, both within acceptable levels I think. I still think it would be so loud you wouldn't run it like that for long, but you could at least test it for a while just to confirm it won't melt down.

Whether you like the sound or not..........you will never know till you try.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Makes sense High/Deaf. I'll probably still try it at some point. But for the time being I'll use the V30 with a 70/80 to see what kind of tones I can squeeze out of them. The only problem with the 70/80 is that it has a bit much Low end, so I want to try to equalize it out with the much clearer sounding V30. Then I'll take it from there. Thanks.

*UPDATE: * Just installed the V30, replacing the 1 70/80. Massive difference in the clarity in both the clean and dirty channels. Had to tweak the EQ pedal slightly, but other than that, sounds great. Next few days I'll diddle my knobs a bit to really zero in, then maybe go ahead with the G12T-75, depending on how I like what I come up with.

Also of major note (for me at least). That V30 is almost twice as heavy as the 70/80. The magnet was thicker and much more dense. It kinda surprised me a little.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The 70/80 is a crappy beginner speaker. The money spent upgrading the cab would come close to covering the cost of a new (used) cab.

Personally I would put the stock speaker back in, list it and get a cab with good speakers already in it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> The 70/80 is a crappy beginner speaker. The money spent upgrading the cab would come close to covering the cost of a new (used) cab.
> 
> Personally I would put the stock speaker back in, list it and get a cab with good speakers already in it.


I agree, he may end up with a better overall cab in the long run that way.

I yanked the 70/80 that was in the closed back Egnater cab that I have.
I installed one of the original MIC Greenbacks that came in the Traynor stuff I replaced.
Even that was a vast improvement. A GB in a closed cab with that Tiny Terror was a good match.

I'm a big fan of the DarkHorse cabs, they are "convertible" cabs...

I use this with the YGL, closed back with the Silver Bell...http://traynoramps.com/guitar/horses/product/dhx12/

I use this at home with the WGS speakers...http://traynoramps.com/guitar/horses/product/dhx212/

Both sets of aftermarket speakers that I got were recommended pairings, so it was a no brainer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've used WGS with good results, and their customer service is excellent (at least at the time I needed their help).

Blackstar makes some nice amps, but when it comes to cabs - don't skimp there either!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I hear you. The cabinet is cheap both in materials and speakers. As I couldn't afford a better one, I opted for the Blackstar. In hindsight, I probably could have found a good cabinet used around Edmonton, but that can be changed at some point. I only paid $200 for it, so its not a biggie to replace later. I do plan on offloading a number of things that aren't needed, but I want to make sure the conditions are right.

Thanks for the input.


----------

